# We are out of lavender again...



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Somehow we are out of lavender again. I would like to have some other lavenders since they are so popular.

So far I have:
7 herb lavender (7 healing herbs infused in the liquid oil prior to soaping)
lavender (plain with color)
lavender mint (peppermint with huge chunks of lavender inside)

Any other ideas for lavender mixes?
(all my good ideas come from DGI)


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a lavender sage that sells although about average I guess. Nothing fantastic but I do have to remake it so it IS selling.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Lavender and orange or lemongrass.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I second a lavender citrus combo, also lavender/rosemary (but that might be too close to lavender/sage), lavender/vanilla.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Rosemary & Lavender. For sure, my biggest seller.

I really need to make a lavender/mint.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Gee, lavender goes with just about anything!


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

MF-Alpines said:


> Rosemary & Lavender. For sure, my biggest seller.
> 
> I really need to make a lavender/mint.


Yes!  This one is very popular for me as well. I did a lavender - tea tree instead of lavender mint... also has its own following.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So how much lavender to how much rosemary? I have some really nice rosemary I have never used. Vicki


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, how much lav to rosemary? And lav to orange? And which mint do you use? Just ballbark figure is good. A place to start from.

I have made a lav/patchouli/oakmoss for years & altho it's pretty intense I still have customers that love it so i keep making it. And now I make a lav/patchouli/clove/cinnamon which was a special request. It's over the top but a good seller.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I always add chamomile flowers powder to my lavender since I can't afford chamomile essential oil. It always sells out fast and I am out right now. I bought lavender FO this last time from candle science. I won't be doing that again. I cannot smell anything at all in the curing soap. So disappointing.


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> So how much lavender to how much rosemary? I have some really nice rosemary I have never used. Vicki


I use 2 to 1 lavender to rosemary. Really you can tweak to your preference though. Rosemary seems to be one of those scents like patchouli; definitely elicits a loveit or hateit response. I also make a straight rosemary soap that keeps up decent sales.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Josie, thanks for the starting point. I'm working on the lavender blends today.


----------

